# Hello from a Newbie



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I found this wildlife photography forum online and thought I'd join. I'm a newbie and enjoy taking outdoor photos. Just bought a Sony DSC-HX100V and am having fun playing with it. I love to take natures scenes, flowers, insects, and all wildlife. Looking for suggestions/tips on how to take better pictures. And I enjoy looking at others photos. I'm located in the NW Burbs of Chicago. Looking forward to talking with others who have my same interests. :wink:


----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

And how do I post pictures? I click on upload attachment and it blanks out my file to upload. You can view my photos on Facebook. Feel free to add me. http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/prof ... 2536726297


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Juliet, welcome to Nodak.

When you click "upload attachment" a "file name" box appears below this reply box where you are typing. Click "browse" to get to your photos that are on your computer. Click on the photo you want; click "open"; add it to that box by clicking on "add file" tab. Then click "place inline" . And you have it done. It sounds complicated but it is quick when you get the hang of it. A smaller file size like 640 loads faster and still gives good detail.










edit; sorry about the double post of vultures. One is enough.


----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks a ton for the info! I'm attaching a file now, hope this works...


----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

What kind of birds are those? And where are you from?


----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

And another...


----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

How do you resize to 640?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Julietnoel35 said:


> How do you resize to 640?


I might be a step behind here already as it seems the pictures in this forum are around 500. Right click on the picture, click on properties and you will see the size of your picture. This website may have software that already downsizes the picture. You can down size your pictures in photobucket or with Clickpic or other editing software. The idea being overly large pictures require the use of the scroll bar and take too long to download, especially if the viewer is on dial up.

You have nice shot there.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice pics, keep them coming.

huntin1


----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Huntin1  And thanks for the resize info, I have adobe photoshop elements 9 and I'm still pretty new at it and trying to figure out the program. I will try your suggestion :thumb:


----------



## Julietnoel35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Does anyone here have a Facebook account? I have most of my pictures uploaded there.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome and hope you keep up the photography.

Go to Amazon.com and buy this book. http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Photograph ... 803&sr=1-6

Nature Photographer's Complete Guide to Professional Field Techniques, by John Shaw.

It is an older book and you can get it for next to nothing now. He has newer books on digital also. But, this gives some of the clearest and most concise explanations of exposure and photo techniques you will find. Each two page spread is basically a concept or technique. It is an easy read and worth having.

If you want to get good results, not just recognizable subjects, you need to work at it and practice just as a musician angling for Carnegie Hall. There are all levels and styles of photography so why not strive to produce excellent work. It is not much more difficult than just shooting and hoping. A few excellent photos shown beats a hundred average ones any day.

Have fun, learn more of the technical end and the camera becomes a means of expression rather than just a way to record what you see.


----------



## miumiu2134 (May 24, 2013)

photo editing newbie from Asia! love to be here and share ideas with you guys!

which do you guys use to edit photos or do portrait photoshop as the professional photo editing software for mac?


----------

